# Oliva Inferno



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried these? I got a email from Famous and if you spend over $200.00 they'll give you a box of Robustos.:hmm:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nope. Never heard of them until now. That being said, I just read a review saying they are decent.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Nope. Never heard of them until now. That being said, I just read a review saying they are decent.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

woodted said:


> Thanks Eric!


No problem


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm I was just reading my new mag from Famous and I glanced and passed over Inferno thinking house blend junk. I didn't realize it was from Oliva, I may have to get a box since I haven't had an Oliva I didn't enjoy, and more so with age. Can't beat the price on these.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....sounds like an excellent deal to me. Buy a Box of Don Pepin Garcia's TABACOS BAEZ SERIE SF TORO, ROCKY PATEL CUBAN BLEND MADURO GORDO, CAPOEIRA MADURO TORO, and PERDOMO ALABAO ROBUSTO. OLIVA has yet to make a cigar that was not at least 'good'. May as well buy a box of OLIVA VINDICATOR as well.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

These are very good cigars if you let them sit a week at 65%. I would take one over an Oliva O natural, which is itself a good cigar. Spicy, good construction, good value.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Must be me because the only Olivas I enjoy are the connies or he V's. I've tried the other Oliva series and just don't care for them. That being said I'd give it a try, I just don't have high hopes.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Must be me because the only Olivas I enjoy are the connies or he V's. I've tried the other Oliva series and just don't care for them. That being said I'd give it a try, I just don't have high hopes.


The only Oliva's I lust after are the O maduro and the Cain maduro. I think once one finds a cigar they really like, all the others in a brand are second best and not purchased. As Bob Lutz of GM said when he worked at Chrysler, you won't sell many cars if you are everyone's second choice. Having said that, I don't think Oliva makes a bad cigar. I just prefer two of their cigars to their others.

The five pack of Inferno I had were better (to me) than any of the Famous Nicaraguan series, and some of the Famous Nics are good cigars. I probably will buy again when on sale on the Monster. A good buy at $3.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

My go-to favorites are the Serie V and MBIII - the Inferno sounds good, I'll need to try one


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Monster has Inferno Robustos up for $15 shipped for a 5er. Valid until noon EST and then back up again at 11 pm tonight.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I saw that today, just couldnt purchase with my decisions decisions mind going. I think I'm the same mindset as matt1951, I love the O maduros after a few years of rest, and cain maddies are good also. However I like the G maduro too, thats why I ssay I enjoy all Olivas, they make a darn good Maduro I know that much.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Stogie Guys reviewed it today.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I went ahead and grabbed some off the mash-up. I'll check back in with my initial impressions once I do a ROTT smoke.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Just lit up the first 1 out of my 5er and WOW! The first comparison that comes to mind is the Cu Avana Punisher. Now, I only let this stick rest for 3 days, because I knew there were several of you that were curious about them and I was very curious myself. I'm sure with rest the pepper will mellow some, but for now this thing is a pepper BOMB! In the first half inch I could feel the pepper at the back of my soft palate and throat and the retro-hale brought an almost horse radish like effect to my sinuses! After about 5 puffs I had the feeling of a mild case of heart burn coming on (thankfully a couple sips of coke nixed that). It's THAT peppery! BUT it's not harsh, just powerful. And they're not kidding about it being full bodied either. I'm excited to see how the others smoke with a few months rest and I have a feeling I will be buying more of these to satisfy my occasional pepper craving.  :thumb: Pepper isn't the only flavor though. There's also some leather and a touch of coffee. As far as construction, it's typical Oliva fine craftsmanship.  If you like a good powerful smoke with some pepper I'd say it's definitely worth a try, especially at the Monster price.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That sounds great Josh. Thanks for the quick review.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

hachigo said:


> That sounds great Josh. Thanks for the quick review.


How's this for an endorsement...?










It surprised me quite a bit! It's not often that I nub a 3 day old $3 stick. It developed some good leather with a little sweetness and a little woodiness as it went on. The burn was great the whole time other than minor tunneling (chalk that up to being slightly wet still) and never got harsh. 

No problem, Brent. I had to share since it turned out to be as good as it was.


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

It may not be my top cigar, but for the value and price, there are very few that deliver for the price tag. It was very full and sweet and toasty flavors. I got a box of robustos for $65 and I would still pay double. I highly recommend to keep a box on hand. Hand out to friends who jus want a good cigar, or for an afternoon of reading on the porch with a light coffee. Like I said, not my top cigar, but great stick with great value.


----------

